# Gulf side or Ono island



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife just decided on an impromptu trip to the beach for a week, arriving in perdido tonight, leave next sunday. Will be bringing my yak. I have to "work" during the days, while the wife and kids hit the beach, but will have time early mornings and late afternoon/evening to fish. 

I love getting into the gulf, so will try that,but would it be worth while dragging the yak over to ono and fishing around there at night? I have read about too much fresh water etc. Is it that bad?

Our condo is gulfside in perdido with a dock on old river so access is not bad just a little tough after a few beers for sundowners

Thanks for the advice, and if anyone is in the area and wants to meet up and put in on our dock or beach let me know and we will work it out

Thanks AA


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll meet up with ya one night or whenever as I live a little further down on the Key closer to Pensacola. I have yet to go into the gulf with my versaboard but mostly because most of my combos are light for inshore stuff.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can catch specks and reds in the dock lights.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Go straight across Old River to Ono and fish the docks. Be careful tho as there are portions there that are not no wake zone. It get pretty busy on the weekend.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know about enforcement but just remember that Ono Island is Alabama. Perdido Key is Florida and Innerarity Point is Florida. If you go from one side to the other, you are going to need appropriate salt water licenses. Whichever you choose, you should have good luck over there. If there is too much fresh water the fish tend to move very close to the passes or even out Orange Beach pass into the Gulf OR they move deep where the heavier salt water is under the lighter fresh water. Good Luck and enjoy yourself. Roll Tide and go Springboks.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of hottest gigging I've been on was on the south side of the island. The nice thing about Ono, like others have mentioned, is that most of the residents spare no expense when it comes to lighting and large boat docks.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, the Ono dock lights are probably the best around. P-slim is right though, you'll be fishing Alabama waters. The state line runs down the middle of old river, around the island's eastern tip and back up the middle of the intercoastal waterway.


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice gents, I appreciate it. So far the weather/wind has not been cooperating to get into the gulf but I have seen plenty of bobos causing havoc so I am ready. 

I will try hit the docks a couple of times over the next week- night swims and crab catching with the kids has made it hard so far. Bigkidneys I will let you know when I go so we can meet up.

AA


----------

